# For Sale: ABU POWER HANDLE EVO NACL SINGLE KNOB



## surffishingsc (Mar 4, 2014)

NEW REVO NACL POWER HANDLE Has light scratches from where i had it on my New 6500 c3,never used it i put stock handle back on, Scratches will be covered up by nut cover when installed, $20.OO PLUS SHIP FROM Myrtle BEACH.SC 29577 Thank you, Sorry no pic It is the BLUE revo nacl single knob Power Handle that comes with the Revo inshore saltwater reel, i can Text you picture,


----------

